

Does Changing Your SSH Port Lower Your Risk? (2008) - hoers
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/security-and-obscurity-does-changing-your-ssh-port-lower-your-risk/

======
lmontrieux
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that the author's point can be
summarised as:

Obscurity will (at least in the case of an SSH deamon) not make an attack any
less likely to /succeed/, but it will make it less likely to /happen/.

Note that what he observed were automated, scan-everything-you-can, undirected
attacks. I would presume that changing the SSH port will do very little
against a targeted attack.

------
danieltillett
Who really knows, but it will certainly keep your log files cleaner and this
alone makes it worthwhile doing.

